# PE Power Review Course



## Eng-Moe (Jun 27, 2019)

Which online Review Course do you recommend for me for the PE Power discipline please?


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Jun 28, 2019)

I did not take an online course as part of my studying. However, on this forum, I have seen a lot of love for the Zach Stone material. I used a lot of the Engineering Pro Guides material (books/exams) in my studying and liked his take/approach a lot. He now offers a review course, and I would probably check that out if I was currently studying. Generally I would look for people who are 'participating' in the continued changes to the PE. There are some courses/materials out there that haven't changed for several years - those are probably outdated/low effort. I see Zach and Justin on here regularly, and I think they are keeping up with the changes to the exam content. This doesn't exclude others, btw, I am just pulling out two names I see a lot and have heard good things about. There could be others I don't know about.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jun 29, 2019)

Eng-Moe said:


> Which online Review Course do you recommend for me for the PE Power discipline please?




Hi @Eng-Moe, review courses are talked about a lot on the forums, especially in the results threads after each PE exam.  The search function would be a great way to find what others have already discussed. Here are a few threads I found by typing in "review course" and "pass" into the search bar:


----------



## Eng-Moe (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks much ItsStudyTime! &amp; Zach Stone, P.E. for the response. Yes, I read a lot of the good reviews for the Electrical PE Review Course and I enrolled with their online course. Thank you,


----------



## Z-engineer (Jun 24, 2020)

Eng-Moe said:


> Thanks much ItsStudyTime! &amp; Zach Stone, P.E. for the response. Yes, I read a lot of the good reviews for the Electrical PE Review Course and I enrolled with their online course. Thank you,


@Eng-Moe - did you take the exam last year? If so, can you provide some feedback (pos and negative) on the prep course you selected?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jun 24, 2020)

Z-engineer said:


> Eng-Moe - did you take the exam last year? If so, can you provide some feedback (pos and negative) on the prep course you selected?


@Eng-Moe

(if you @ people they are more likely to see it).


----------

